# Dell Studio XPS 13 & 16 Laptops



## aytus (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi , guys . so once again the rumor leaked from dell has materialized as ive posted in the 1530 thread and y,day dell "officially" launched the dell studio xps 1340 and 1640...
also the laptops can now be customized at dell usa site .  *configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/co...&oc=DYDEFF3&s=dhs&dgc=EM&cid=39422&lid=997564
while the 13.3 incher gets the expected 9500 (dont konw for sure if its GS or GT) .. the dell,s 16 incher (yes.. its 16" not 15.4") gets an ati "m86xt" .. which according to me is 3670 leaves much to be desiered.. tho.. no more then 2 or 3 benchmarks are available.. but they suggest it to be fairing at par with an 8600m gt ..wit nearly 4800 marks in 3dmark06...
lookwise . both of them are exactly similar... and good. 

leather trims, hdmi, esata, DDR3 memory(starting at 4gb goes upto 8gb), vista 64 bit , hybrid sli .. are there.. 

this time around ive heard that speakers are good enuf to be called great .
base models starting with P8400 are priced at 1200 usd. translates to around 60,000 inr..
i suppose if they are similarly priced in india., then they wud be enticing enuf for most  like me... also goodold xps. may also be considered as a price reduction is definatly on the cards after these babies launch.. 

waitin for dell india now. expecting them to hit india at probably jan end. around republic day.. 

also,was jst wondering, is this the first DDR3 lappy to hit india?


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

Dell XPS Studio 1640 ?  .. u better edit the thread title !


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

am totally disappointed with the specs. I was expecting 9600GT. 9500GT is not a great card for a gaming laptop!!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*



aytus said:


> waitin for dell india now. expecting them to hit india at probably jan end. around republic day..


 Its already available on dell's india website.


----------



## DigitalDude (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

^^^
yeah and with limited options for customizing  (like no 9500 for the 13 incher)


_


----------



## connexion (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*



sachin_kothari said:


> Its already available on dell's india website.


so wats the price u seen it???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*



sachin_kothari said:


> Its already available on dell's india website.


Ok, will check tat out, thanx for the update..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

Both XPS1340 and 1640 are out for "customization" at Dell's Indian site. They are not being aimed as "Gaming laptops" but as uber-high Multimedia machines. DDR3 RAM is an eyewash, just 1067MHz frequency, although amount of RAM supported is more in XPS1640, almost 8GB.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

The DELL Studio XPS 16 (at dell.co.in) comes with 512MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670, is it any better than the 9xxx (or say precisely 9600GT) series of nVIDIA ??


----------



## aytus (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

^^ from wot ive heard the 3670 is only marginally better then 8600 .. probably also a bit better then 9600 .. but these are initial benchmarks. and some bits from notebookcheck. so need to be taken with a grain of salt.. i suppose we have to wait and watch for some "real" benchmarks.. its still kinda dissapointing considering asus hav 4xxx 

and yeah.. dell do posted the lappy on indian website. was kinda quick tho.. the fastest till now.. still no adamo tho.. 


and snake .. ? were u expecting 1666MHZ on a lappy? even if the parts were there .. it would have doubled the effective price of the lappy. also if some1 konws.. can he post the latencies?

<quote> Dell XPS Studio 1640 ?  .. u better edit the thread title ! </quote> Can I?


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

Yes, I was expecting  higher frequency RAM modules coz DDR2 800MHz DIMM can be easily OCed to 1000MHz even in Laptops so if DDR3 is to be given, frequency must be and should be high. Anyways, I've ordered a Studio 15 model recently, for my development purposes and did thought of going for XPS1340 for a moment but realized that it had no practical feasibility for me, so skipped it.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

@ aytus:

thanx for the update.. 
Even i made a few searches related to the HD3670 vs 9600GT and the 9600GT is better (but only marginally) as compared to the HD3670...
-----------
Yup, (i think) u can edit/change the subject of the thread, by jus clicking the EDIT button 
-----------
Also, the monster XPS1730 (tat nearly 5 kg lappy) from DELL, with 2x512 MB 8800 GTX (instead of the 2x512 MB 8600) a really good desktop replacement ??? considering jus a desktop replacement and NOT portability (aah, who can even think of portability wen it weighs neary 5KG..lol.. )
(i knw tat even a SINGLE  8800GTX is way way better than DUAL 8600s) 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## aytus (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*

hey guys.. wot ive learned in the past few days:
the sxps 13 is not havin a 9500 but an integrated 9400 and a discreate 9200 summin up performances equal to a 9500.. freakin misleadin on dell,s part. 

well the 3670 is good. and has ddr3 and. the performance lies very close to 9600GT definatly above its ddr2 counterpart very close but a bit slower then ddr3 ver. 

wanted to ask somethin.. guys im into designing and stuff .. CATIA and Solidworks .. any of u using them on ATI .. ?? ive heard they've got problems cos of drivers crashin.. anyone havin hands on experience wid designing softwares on ATI cards??

dell has placed the system ...at a higher price then the rest of the world in INDIA.. curse you dell.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Dell Studio XPS 1640*



aytus said:


> dell has placed the system ...at a higher price then the rest of the world in INDIA.. curse you dell.



Still the prices on Studio XPS 13 & 16 on Dell India website are much more competitive than in the past. The base unit is definitely not a rip off.

Edit: Threat title edited!


----------

